# $10k Prepper Sweepstakes from Opsgear



## arizonaprepper2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Opsgear is having a contest on Facebook to win $10k worth of gear that would be just plain amazing to have in a SHTF situation. Follow the link below and sign up. Just thought i would tell yall because i think its pretty much its the preppers dream sweepstakes. Brand New AR and Glock 17 included and everything you could want for tactical nylon. plus NVG's!

OPSGEAR - Sweepstakes | Facebook (the link will take you directly to the sweepstakes entry on facebook)


----------



## arizonaprepper2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that has entered so far. The giveaway runs till August 31st so if you have not signed up you still have time. Plus you can sign up through the link above every single day. Thanks everyone and good luck!


----------

